# Good POS for 200+ customers per day



## JimmyB (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello everyone. I'm new here but expect to be around contributing much more in the coming months.

My new cafe projections are to be averaging around 200 per day in the first year with growth in year 2 and 3. I know that figure is high but based on my location they are very realistic. Anyway, I'm looking at using a cloud based POS so I can keep a firm grip on my costs, sales figures and just make all my processes extremely efficient. A traditional POS as we know is very expensive, and lets face it, the cloud is where everything is heading so I may as well start as I mean to go on.

My question is do you know of a cloud POS that can handle the above volumes? I've heard horror stories of POS Lavu crashing at peek times and Revel looks expensive (but I'm happy to pay if it is the only viable option). I will only have 1 terminal and my menu is not big but very targeted, and no waiter service.

Has anyone on here had experience with cloud POS with high sales volumes?

I know there is another POS thread but I don't want to gate crash with my own question which relates specifically to sales volume/POS stability.

Thanks everyone


----------



## kala_sona (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi. Try arms F&b on app store. Either YouTube them or check them out on Facebook. Unlike other iPad solutions like pos lavu and revel which charges annual subscription this has a one time fee of $39.99 and gives you similar features like wireless printers and mobile terminals. Their sales history reports are quite good too.


----------



## kala_sona (Oct 17, 2012)

Cheapest pos solution you will ever come across


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Will you be tracking individual staff sales and will you need to connect devices wirelessly?

Will this be connected to a cash drawer?


----------



## JimmyB (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi, thanks for the replies. Wireless connectivity and cash drawer yes, individual sales tracking would be a bonus but not essential so not a deal breaker.


----------

